# Best Hydro System for Newbies



## GreenGro (Feb 6, 2007)

What would everyone say is the best hydroponic system for those new to growing to use?

I was looking at aeroponics but everyone seems to say its not for begginers, i'm tending to like the sound of flood and drain at the moment.

Any help appreciated as I can't make up my mind.

Thanks for looking


----------



## theflo (Feb 6, 2007)

Being fairly new to hydroponics myself, I would recommend a drip system if you've never tried it before. That's what I started with and by just doing the things i've read on here, it's been working great so far. It's almost maintenance free, just be sure to check your ppm's and ph regularly.

Theflo


----------



## Natanis (Feb 6, 2007)

GreenGro said:


> What would everyone say is the best hydroponic system for those new to growing to use?
> 
> I was looking at aeroponics but everyone seems to say its not for begginers, i'm tending to like the sound of flood and drain at the moment.
> 
> ...


This is my first grow as well and I bought a pre-built system that's a hybrid with drip pump, Airstone, and fogger. It has worked great. Day 38 and I've got lot's of flowers almost ready for prime time.


----------



## splifman (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm on my first as well and I use a flood and drain. I was told by many people that work at various hydro stores that flood and drain is the most straight forward system for a beginner. My grow has been going great and everything has been so easy. 
Many people will try to tell you to grow in soil and don't start with hydro. I couldn't disagree more. I think both methods require you to learn a lot and as long as you pay attention and learn from mistakes, you will be good to go. 

All you need for flood and drain is a flood tray, resevoir, air pump, air stone, water pump and a flood and drain kit. Minus the tray and resevoir you can get the rest of those materials for about $50. If you wanna go real cheap you can get a res and tray from walmart (obviousely not specifically made for hydroponics).


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a BC Bloombox and it's been pretty awesome if a bit costly to start -but it will end up paying off in the end for what it costs to buy primo bud here in the NYC. It uses a drip system - it hasn't been that easy being a newbie and running into commom new grower problems (mainly overdoing the nutes) but I'm finally past that and things are really blooming and everything is automated. Thought a cabinet or closet tends to get a little crowded and I find there's not too much flexibility as far as space goes.


----------



## sdbud (Feb 10, 2007)

im a real newbie indoors but have senn enough to start with a ebb & flo flood and drain setup i can use one chem for all my needs. I have a setup i can upgrade to inclose to use as a drip / air stone when i feel like I have perfected ebb & flo.
cheek out pottv.net "mr green grows chrornic" great vid on how to set up a system.


----------



## green_nobody (Feb 13, 2007)

a good body, the guy introced me to growing, always went by a driping system and gordan blocks. he used one of those allways: GARDENA - Products
acording to him, it never brock down on him, but they are fancy in pricing too i think. :-S


----------



## green_nobody (Feb 13, 2007)

sdbud said:


> im a real newbie indoors but have senn enough to start with a ebb & flo flood and drain setup i can use one chem for all my needs. I have a setup i can upgrade to inclose to use as a drip / air stone when i feel like I have perfected ebb & flo.
> cheek out pottv.net "mr green grows chrornic" great vid on how to set up a system.


this is an exalent grow vid besides his pH work... but it is a great vid, the link:
POT-TV: Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is a link on you tube to watch a step by step video by Mr.Greenthumb from building the grow areas,germinating,cloning,building an easy 4 plant ebb and flow system (can be made bigger). to co2 injection, trimming , drying all of it..It lacks a little nutrient measurements but bottle will tell you what to use just measure...
YouTube - How to Grow Green=


----------



## sealfever42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a Ebb and Gro kit... so great I love it!


----------

